# El PIC16F84A es obsoleto ?



## Vick (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola:

Hace algunas semanas leí por ahí en internet (ya no recuerdo donde) que alguién decia que el PIC16F84A está ya obsoleto...

¿Ustedes que opinan, es cierto?

Ahora, en base a esto se me ocurre una serie de preguntas interesantes:

Si ustedes ahora mismo tuvieran que impartir o escribir un curso o manual de microcontroladores PIC para principiantes, es decir para gente que sepa las bases de electrónica pero nunca hayan usado ningun tipo de microcontroladores...

1. ¿lo harían otra vez con el 16F84A?
2. ¿se debe iniciar el aprendizaje por el 16F84A por que es el más facil?
3. ¿Incluirían mas de uno (por ejemplo uno de gama baja y uno de media) o solo se enfocarían a uno solo de gama media?
4. ¿Si no es el 16F84A, qué pic o pics incluirían y por qué?
5. ¿utilizarían solo ensamblador o algun otro lenguaje?

Perdón si esto suena como una especie de encuesta, pero se me hace interesante conocer el punto de vista con respecto al tema de como se debe iniciar en el mundo de los PIC hoy en día...

Todas las opiniones son bienvenidas...


----------



## aguevara (Sep 18, 2008)

Aun no es obsoleto pues microchip aun lo fabrica, el camino ahora sigue con el PIC16F628 que es lo mismo pero mejorado en algunas prestaciones (un poco de mas memoria, algun comparador analogo etc) sigue estudiando el 16f84 la transicion al 628 se te hara muy sencilla


----------



## mabauti (Sep 19, 2008)

El 628 es mas barato y con mas prestaciones que el f84;  lo que tiene el f84 es que hay una gran cantidad de programas y librerias para este, sin embargo yo recomiendo que si eres principiante, mejor comienza  con el f628A, ya que las librerias y programas existentes para el f84 son facilmente compatibles.


----------



## mahu (Sep 19, 2008)

Supongo que debe incluirse por todo lo que proporciona, pero otros como el 18f2550 que cuentan con modulo USB realmente llaman la atensión.


----------



## Vick (Sep 19, 2008)

Les agradezco mucho a cada uno sus opiniones...

Olvidé mencionar, no voy comenzando, yo ya se de PICs, he manejado ya varios de ellos, incluyendo por supuesto el 16F84 y el 16F628.

Ese es precisamente el asunto si yo tuviera que enseñar a alguinen a usar PIC's por primera vez ¿con cual comanzaría?

Tomando en cuenta lo del PIC16F84A que supuestamente es obsoleto, según leí, pero parace ser por sus comentarios, que aún permanece como el PIC de referencia para empezar en este mundo de los microcontroladores.

Suena atractivo empezar por el 628, pero talves no por el 18F2550, precisamente por la complejidad de tratar el tema del USB.

Si hay más comentarios, bienvenidos...

Saludos.


----------



## pic-man (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola, yo creo que definitivamente para introducir a alguien al mundo de los microcontroladores PIC el mejor es el 628. Es compatible con el 16f84 con la ventaja de tener algunos añadidos como un oscilador interno que simplifica mucho los diseños y permite usar 2 pines mas de E/S.

Internet está lleno de ejemplos, código y referencias al 16f84, toda esa información se puede reutilizar para el 16f628 (y 16f628a) por lo que ese pic para mi es la mejor opción para aprender.

Ya con un poco de experiencia se puede pasar de un 628 a cualquier otro pic de la familia 16F sin problemas. Yo actualmente los 16F que más uso son el 16F88 y el 16F887, pero aprendi con el 16f628a.


----------



## aguevara (Sep 19, 2008)

Estimado compañero(a) Vick no quiero sonar grosero pues no es mi intensión, pero cuando dices "Yo ya se de PIC´s" me viene a la mente una pregunta:

Y si ya sabes de pic´s como rayos es que no puedes dilucidar la elaboracion de un cursillo de esos chips?

Por Dios que no entiendo y maxime si el cursillo es para principiantes.

Suerte


----------



## Vick (Sep 19, 2008)

*pic-man:* Agradezco tu opinion, suena interesante empezar por el 628 en lugar del 84A.

*aguevara:* Entiendo lo que mencionas, pero lo que me confundió al principio, fue lo que leí acerca de que el PIC16F84A estaba ya obsoleto, entonces me surgió la duda: si no es el 16F84 entonces cual... pero al parecer por lo que me han comentado el 16F84A sigue vigente aún...

Además para alguién que ya ha manejado varios PICs paracería muy facil tomar cualquiera, pero para alguién que apenas comienza puede no ser así, por eso pedí la opinión de cual es el mejor o más facil para comenzar.

Un abrazo...


----------



## Meta (Sep 20, 2008)

El 16F84A antes era el 16F628A para su sustituto, ahroa el directo del 84 es el 16F88 que es más moderno y mejor que para eso se fabricó, no para adorno.


----------



## Vick (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola Meta:

Eso si no lo entendí muy bien, te refieres a que el 16F84A es el que sustiyuyó al 16F628A?

Osea que el 628 es más viejo? yo creí que era más nuevo...

Voy a checar el 16F88, nunca lo he usado ese.

Saludos.


----------



## remramon2007 (Sep 21, 2008)

el 16f628a reemplazo al 16f84 el 628 posee el doble de capacidad de RAM, es mas economico y posee un oscilador interno, osea tambien te puedes ahorrar el cristal (para algunos programas), esas son las dos caracteristicas mas llamativas a mi parecer y tambien posee otras caracteristicas.
busca el datasheet y compara.
salu2


----------



## Meta (Sep 21, 2008)

El *16F88* tiene la ventaja que tiene 4 veces más memoria sea flash, RAM y EEPROM que el 16F88. El 16F628A era por lo que te dijeron, ahora es el 16F88 que para eso se fabricó. Tiene mucha memoria por si te falta si usas el lenguaje C. Está preparado para el C. Ojo, dije preparado a C, no orientado a C que para ello están los 18F.

Estar el *16F88* ya no hace falta el _16F84A_ ni el _16F628A_, excepto si vas a empezar a aprender ya que hay mucha información sobre esta y te lo piden por todas partes a estas alturas de la vida el *16F84*.


----------



## Vick (Sep 21, 2008)

Entonces:

¿Sigue siendo vigente el 16F84A para comenzar?

Y después ya migrar a otros como el 16F628, el 16F88 o cualquier otro ?


----------



## Meta (Sep 21, 2008)

Si y no. Si no sabes nada de nada por supuesto que el 16F84A es muy fácil para empezar ya que no llenarás la memoria porque estás aprendiendo. Después cuando ya sepas de PIC entrarás con más potentes.

También van directamente a los 16F876A y 16F877A para que lo sepas, porque tiene m´sa pines. (Sustituto ahora los 16F886 y 16F887).

Ahora mismo estoy todavía con el 16F84A ya que estoy aprendiendo con el libro www.pic16f84a.org


----------



## remramon2007 (Sep 21, 2008)

consejo comiensen con lo mas nuevo!
total que se pierde y es practicamente lo mismo


----------



## Meta (Sep 21, 2008)

Me gustaría comenzar con lo más nuevo que son los PIC32, pero...


----------



## Vick (Sep 24, 2008)

:evil: 

Aca encontré otro sitio que dice que el PIC16F84A es obsoleto y que debe ser sustituido por el 16F628, en la sección *Select a PIC* hay una tabla que lo dice:

http://www.voti.nl/swp


----------



## Meta (Sep 24, 2008)

Vick dijo:
			
		

> :evil:
> 
> Aca encontré otro sitio que dice que el PIC16F84A es obsoleto y que debe ser sustituido por el 16F628, en la sección *Select a PIC* hay una tabla que lo dice:
> 
> http://www.voti.nl/swp



Cada vez que lean que el sustituto del *16F84A* es el *16F628A*, eso fue en la época cuando precisamente no había más PIC nuevos para su sustituto. Este tipo de documento ya es tan obsoleto como el _16F84A_.

Ahora es el *16F88* o posible sustituto en un futuro, cada vez tiene más adeptos.

*PIC-16F84A*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/16f84

*PIC-16F88*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PIC16F88

Miren sus características.


----------



## Vick (Sep 28, 2008)

Entonces recapitulando:

1. El PIC16F84A es válido aun para empezar a aprender de PICs, aunque ya va de salida...

2. Se puede susutituir por el 16F628A o el 16F88 (me refiero para el aprendizaje inicial), este último más nuevo y poderoso...

¿es así?

Y de paso:

Alguién conoce algún documento, tutorial o manual en internet que hable del pic 16F628A o del 16F88, o un buen libro ?

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola:

Hay un buen libro y precisamente es el www.pic16f84a.org , no hacen los otros dos pic (16F268A y 16F88) porque la base lo tiene el 16F84A, eso si, las funciones nuevas y recomendables para aprender a tope es el 16F88.

Desde que aprendas el 16F84A, los demás pic ya no te costará tanto. Aprenderás hacer adaptaciones y se acabó. Cuando dejen de fabricar los antiguos, siempre habrá alguien en hacer estos libros.

Saludos.


----------



## Vick (Sep 29, 2008)

Si yo tengo ese libro es muy bueno, pero quería ver si hay ya literatura que hable del 16F628A o del 16F88, he buscado en internet, pero no encuetro nada de estos...

Creo que se agotó el tema, lo doy por finalizado, y agradezco mucho las opniones de todos y cada uno...

Gracias...


----------



## Meta (Sep 29, 2008)

Hace un tiempo estaba buscando el 16F876A y 77A ya que tiene más pines. Con el tiempo harán más libros.


----------



## juanjo1786 (May 14, 2009)

Nunca será obsoleto un micro que se sigue fabricando, y si unicamente necesitas realizar lógicas en tu programa sin necesidad de modulos especiales, incluso considero que el 12F508 es útil, todo depende de que aplicación quieras darle. Modulos ADC, CCPX, TIMERS, etc. etc. etc... .
Un saludo!.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 14, 2009)

Un chip es obsoleto cuando el fabricante avisa que lo dejara de fabricar y te puedo asegurar que es un problema, yo he llegado a pagar 20€ por un chip que en su tiempo valia poco menos 1€, pero la maquina justificaba el sobrepecio.


De eso los eeuu saben mucho comprando surplus, vienen a españa y compran todo un almacen de trastos que luego venden a precios elevados.


----------



## Pablet (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola a todos!! vereis de normal programo con el c18 el pic18f4550, ahora quiero programar un pic16, y me he bajado el h-tech para integrarlo con el mplab, y bueno hasta ahi todo correcto, selecciono el compilador, creo un programa muy sencillo, e incluyo la libreria pic.h en el programa, y todo compila perfectamente. El problema es que al hacer una prueba en proteus me dice que  la libreria p1684.dll esta obsoleta, y bueno lo entiendo ya que el pic que utilizo en el proteus no es ese, sino el 16f84A, pero esa libreria no la encuentro en la carpeta include. . . no viene? me podeis recomendar otro compilador que utilice un lenguaje parecido al c18? gracias!!
Un saludo!


----------



## Meta (Ene 19, 2010)

Los 16F es para programarlo en ensamblador, también se puede hacer en C, pero no está optimizado para ello.


----------



## Pablet (Ene 19, 2010)

y entonces como lo hago? porque compilarme me compila y se supone que el h.tech c es para programar en c no??


----------



## Meta (Ene 19, 2010)

¿Qué tal te parece el ensamblador?

Hay gente que ha podido proggramar el 16F84A con C. A ver si aparece.


----------



## diegoja (Ene 19, 2010)

Yo eh probado de programar en mikroC con el 16F84, si bien no hice grandes programas, solo cosas sencillas, anduvo muy bien. Tambien pude simularlo facilmente en el proteus y tambien anduvo sin problemas.


----------



## Pablet (Ene 19, 2010)

pues es que en ensamblador no es que me defienda muy bien, se solo comandos basicos, pero no se ni modificar registros no hacer cosas complejas, por eso prefiero C.
diegoja luego cuando llegue a casa lo probare a ver que tal es. gracias!!!


----------



## Meta (Ene 19, 2010)

Ensamblador puro y duro lo encontrarás en este libro y sus proyectos en Proteus con ejemplos en ASM gratis.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87

Si es para escapar hay manuales sobre ello.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/asm-desde-cero.html

Saludo.


----------



## carsebdark (Feb 12, 2010)

hola a todos jejeje

tengo un inconveniente con respecto a los pic ,tengo un programa q me pasaron para un pic 16f84a el cual por la razon q en el mercado no consigo dicho pic lo mas sercano seria el 16f628a

lo q quiero es saber si me dan comentarios de pasar el programa del 16f84 a un 16f628a 
grasias


----------



## salenss (Feb 12, 2010)

Bueno señores mi comentario:
Al ver el titulo del tema me sorprendi ya que el biejo y fiel amigo PIC16F84A sigue en vigencia y me imagino que seguira por un buen tiempo ya que es lo basico de microchip.
Y acerca de los cursos para los que se inician en los microcontroladores pic recomendaria que inicien por este PIC.
Mi humilde opinion camaradas
Saludos a todos los maniaticos de los PIC's


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola:

El sustituto directo del 16F876A y 16F877A si son obsoletos y no los fabrica ni los vende la propia Microchip. Sin embargo, el 16F84A se sigue fabricando. Su sustituto ya oficial es el 16F886 y 16F887 con mejores prestaciones.

Con este tiempo la verdad he opinado que sus sustituto directo por fin va hacer uno por lo que he estado mirando en todo Internet. Fui a comprar el 16F84A y no les quedaban, ahora han traido el  *16F88*, es muy bueno y vale la pena.

He visto pequeña batallas sobre cual escoger, el *16F628A* o el *16F88*. Depende de las necesidades, el más recomendable hoy en día y que tardará en hacerse obsoleto es el *16F88*.

Puedes ver en este manual en PDF a partir de la página 71 sobre la guerra de sustituir PIC16F84A por otro. Ya sacarán sus propias sugerencias.

Manual.
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v1145.html

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## lalowin (Mar 5, 2010)

hola pzz la verdad soy principiante en esto de los pics pero la verdad me interesa mucho aprender de ellos en especial a programarlos no se si me podrian ayudar xfa se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## salenss (Mar 10, 2010)

hola lalowin, lo primero de todo tienes que leer manuales, si te das una vuelta por san google encontraras muchos manuales, te sugiero que inicies con pic16f8A con algo muy sencillo cono encender un led y luego apagar, sin embargo este hilo trata de un tema especifico como es el titulo "El pic16F84A es obsoleto?" desconozco si se puede tratar en este mismo hilo "aprender a progamar" o quiza abrir un nuevo hilo, saludos


----------

